# Apple Creek 11/9



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I spent a couple hours on AC Tuesday. Water was low and clear, about 55 F and the weather was perfect this time of year.
I wasn't sure CFRTU had stocked it or not, since their website didn't have the event on their page. Maybe a good thing for the trout.

So I will tell you here, they did stock maybe 1/3 as many as I have seen in the past. Enough fish to keep it interesting and the fish are feeding naturally now.
I found between 4 and 10 fish in every hole I would expect. I would catch a couple and move up to the next hole. Only saw a few rising fish and did catch one on an orange stimulator. All the others were on Olive or Black BH zebra midge 24-32 inches below the stimulator. Took me a while to see in the water that fish were letting the midge pass by, than ambush it facing downstream. So the dry didn't flinch much and I learned I had to set the hook high and upstream, not the typical downstream set. I was fishing dry fly style upstream most of the time.

Later in my afternoon, I realized they also like the midge on a swing from above.

My best day ever at AC. I do not count fish any longer over 6, so that I don't offend the fish. I landed double digits of rainbows and lost a few to quick release. Most fish 14-15 inches with one 17 incher jumping all over the place. He took the dry. I saw 2 people walking out when I arrived and only 2 others on the stream. I heard from a friend that Wednesday was a zoo of people though.

Thank you CFRTU this is such a beautiful stream I wouldn't know about except for your efforts. Next year post the dates, and I am happy to help you set them free.

Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## Phillipson Master (Aug 28, 2021)

rickerd said:


> I spent a couple hours on AC Tuesday. Water was low and clear, about 55 F and the weather was perfect this time of year.
> I wasn't sure CFRTU had stocked it or not, since their website didn't have the event on their page. Maybe a good thing for the trout.
> 
> So I will tell you here, they did stock maybe 1/3 as many as I have seen in the past. Enough fish to keep it interesting and the fish are feeding naturally now.
> ...


Rickerd, I've fished with you at Apple Creek! Great fun!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

There's some good honey holes in the Apple Creek 👍......Rich


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm kinda new to trout fishing. I mostly practice around my camp in PA, but stop by and visit Neshannock Creek. I joined TU and recently meet my local chapter at the Kirkland expo last week. My question is, can anyone fish Apple Creek and even though I'm not in their chapter, can I attend meetings and events?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

You can fish Apple Creek as long as you have a Ohio fishing license...Rich


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Kewl. Got that covered. Thanks for the reply. I may even go scout it this weekend, weather permitting. Of course, have the gear in the trunk!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

joerugz said:


> I'm kinda new to trout fishing. I mostly practice around my camp in PA, but stop by and visit Neshannock Creek. I joined TU and recently meet my local chapter at the Kirkland expo last week. My question is, can anyone fish Apple Creek and even though I'm not in their chapter, can I attend meetings and events?


Joe,
I believe CFRTU allows other TU members at some meetings. They have done some good presentations online during pandemic also.
Like Rich said, anyone with a license can fish Apple within the park property. It reminds me of LIttle Sandy Creek in Polk, PA if you've been there. Though some years we have holdovers some Apple creek might not for various reasons.
I did catch my largest trout non steelhead at Apple during a hot August morning. That hole has since filled in with gravel. That's just the way Apple is.

Tight lines,

Rickerd


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

What's funny to me is that when I was 12 or so I used to walk all up and down that river in the Wooster area and used to goof off catching creek chubs and never knew about trout lol. That was back in the early 80's , I really didn't start fishing for trout till the mid 90's and have had a blast since then.....Rich


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think the trout came to apple until 2010 or so. Their website has more details. I guess some have said the state did experiment with some stockings, before it was published. It seems the state doesn't think it is worthy but the CFRTU group stepped up. It is an amazing stream for OHio with great bug life variety. When the fish are in rivers for a couple months and have to learn to eat on their own, I find them a joy to figure out. But I don't use eggs or worms except maybe the first month or 2 after stocking. I'd rather match a hatch or minnow to get a catch. 

I also didn't learn to catch trout by fly until early 90s. Then I moved away for a few years for business experience (Vegas not good for fishing dah). When I came back in 97 got the steelhead bug and only caught smallies and a handful of suckers until 2000. That's when my buddy moved back from MT and we caught the fever together. No looking back since then I'm 98% flyfishing for trout anywhere I can. I do a trip or 2 a year on lake or at mouth of river with spinning gear.

Best Regards,
Rick


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I've always been intimidated with fishing moving water, until I attended the Kinzua Fly Fishing School a few years ago. Been hooked since the day I caught 14 in a day on Kinzua Creek. It's an hour north of my camp. I love the peace and quiet of having a day deep in the woods. Catching fish is a bonus. I bet you have some great experiences fishing remote streams.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Joerugz, 
AC is by no means remote. In fact to fish it alone is almost unheard of now. I think Mad River is more remote, but still not really like Kinzua creek. 

But my trip that started this post is an example of how fish behave when they are not being fished even if for a day. I Caught my most ever steelhead on Elk Creek on a day when hardly anyone was around. Same technique hook a few in each hole and move on to another. My last 2.5 hours were spent between 3 holes within 200 yards of each other. Bang 3 then move to another, and so on. 

I have been "remote" in Yellowstone before with friends. I don' think I've been that remote here in OH, PA, MI which is 95% of my trout fishing.
Tight lines and Warmer weather around the corner,
Rickerd


----------

